# LHR Redemption or CVA Accura V2?



## absuches (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm new to muzzleloading, inline or otherwise. I want a muzzleloader b/c it's either that, shotgun, or bow where I live, no rifles allowed. That being said, I want a muzzleloader that is as close to a rifle that I can get. I have been looking for several weeks now and these 2 are what I've narrowed my choices down to. I LOVE the features of the Redemption, the threads on the OUTSIDE of the breach plug will be standard in the industry soon I figure for the problems they eliminate, the Armonite coating INSIDE the barrel, and the hammerless design (not sure how comfortable I am with this yet but I think it can be a good thing). However, I don't know anywhere that has these yet. There is a rep here in N. Ga (gainseville I think) that I hope to meet soon and get my hands on one to see how it feels. The dilemma is, I went to Bass Pro last weekend and held the Accura, AMAZING! I loved the way it shouldered and felt. It was the most comfortable gun I have ever put to my shoulder. The steeper comb was very comfortable and the rubber hand grip and "rubber-like" stock were very nice. The length of pull was perfect and the scope height was perfect for me. In short this gun would have been a no-brainer for comfort and feel, but I just can't get past liking the features of the Redemption more. If these two guns would spend a romantic night out over candle light, the gun-lings would make for my perfect gun! lol Do any of you have experience with either of these? If so please give me some advice as to what you like most and why? I'll update later also after meeting with LHR rep and handling the Redemption, meeting him on this coming Monday. I'm not taking this decision lightly because it has taken me a long time to save up the money for a new gun, but, I want this gun to be one that I will use for the rest of my life. thanks for the help guys!


----------



## FrontierGander (Sep 28, 2013)

Accura V2 is a heck of a rifle.

One other rifle i'd highly suggest, ive only had it for a little over a week, but the new Traditions Strikerfire is an AWESOME muzzleloader. We just got our first kill with it on tuesday. Will post about it later on.


----------



## Stingray23 (Oct 1, 2013)

Accura V2 shoots like a dream and is very accurate


----------



## absuches (Oct 26, 2013)

Well I spent the extra money and got the LHR Redemption couple weeks ago. Got her sighted in @ 100 yds with 300gr Shockwave sabots using 150grns 777 pellets. couldn't find anymore of the shockwaves in 300gr in Cumming, closest place I found without online order was Outdoor Depot in G'ville where I bought the gun, So... sighted her back in with 250 shockwave superglides and 100gr 777 pellets b/c they're easier to find (and 100gr is easier on the shoulder and I'm thinking will do just as good). I gotta say that I love the features of this gun. Main selling point for me was the Armonite coating on the inside of the barrel b/c I plan on owning this puppy till I can't hunt anymore. The downside to the gun is that it doesn't fit to the shoulder quite as comfortably as some of the other options out there, and I spent a lot of time looking. But, that being said, it is not a terribly bad fitting gun either, just not as good as say, the CVA Accura V2. But for me, I think the benefit from some of the features out weighed that. Guys that started the company last year worked for TC until CVA took over, gotta say that I'm thinking the name "Redemption" for their first production gun does have a clever ring to it!


----------



## absuches (Oct 26, 2013)

Forgot to mention that I also bought a box of TC Shockwave 250gr bonded sabots and they were touching at 100 yds after sighting in with the TC Shockwave 250 super glides (touching @ 100yds). I know the bullets are a little different and I've heard that bonded bullets are better for big game (something about they stay together better at high velocities and longer ranges? not sure). Could someone please tell me the difference. I bought the bonded b/c they were $21 for box of 30 while super glides were $18.99 for 15.


----------



## icdedturkes (Oct 27, 2013)

absuches said:


> Forgot to mention that I also bought a box of TC Shockwave 250gr bonded sabots and they were touching at 100 yds after sighting in with the TC Shockwave 250 super glides (touching @ 100yds). I know the bullets are a little different and I've heard that bonded bullets are better for big game (something about they stay together better at high velocities and longer ranges? not sure). Could someone please tell me the difference. I bought the bonded b/c they were $21 for box of 30 while super glides were $18.99 for 15.



If somebody forced me to switch back to shockwaves I would shoot the bonded.. Have had two too many core jacket separations with the regular version myself and heard of many more.


----------



## BarnesAddict (May 2, 2014)

Just wondering how that Redemption is shooting and what's you longest target look like?  I picked up two of those rifles and both were junk.  Any break open rifle that the barrel moves inside the frame can't be consistently accurate.  I called Pat at LHR and they were having a rep pick up the rifles and returned to the factory.


----------



## dwinsor (May 15, 2014)

The T/C yellow tip is for 100 gr or less powder charges,  The T/C blue tip (bonded) is for 100 gr and more powder charges.  The bonded bullet will hold together on big body animals.  I wouldn't think you would need it on deer.  If you run the yellow tip T/C too hot it will tend to come apart.  If you run the blue tip too light it will tend to not expand.  I have shot both with 100 gr of powder and they both have the same poi.


----------

